# ATI Hybrid CrossfireX



## cemcc (Nov 16, 2008)

anyone know where I can buy an ATI Hybrid CrossFireX-supported graphics card? or is there an alternative?


----------



## cemcc (Nov 16, 2008)

is a Radeon card a viable alternative?


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

It Would help us A LOT more if we knew what you were trying to achieve. Are you trying to play a game or.... Whats the make and model pc your using?

Hybrid crossfire x is a feature of some gpu's made by ati. Radeon is a sub brand for the same gpu series.


----------



## cemcc (Nov 16, 2008)

no, I'm not trying to play a game. It's my own build and I've got a Gigabyte motherboard (GA-880GMA-USB3) and that's the type of graphics card it supports. I can't find this card anywhere. The Radeon type seems to be readily available though.

Would it be ok to use that card (as opposed to the Hybrid)?


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

ATI Hybrid CrossFireX-supported graphics cards: HD 5450, HD 5550, HD 5570, HD 5670

Your motherboard will support any PCIe graphics card, not just those which support Hybrid Crossfire.

PS: Hybrid CrossfireX is a technology which allows you to link a low end graphics card to the motherboard's integrated graphics chip. What you end up with is still low end graphics. 

AMD Crossfire X Compatibility chart


----------



## cemcc (Nov 16, 2008)

ok, thank you


----------

